# Bee Hauling Pollen,,,



## EricD (Aug 5, 2009)

So cool to see the pollen stuck to their legs!!!!.....
Macro lens 100mm F2.8


----------



## henrycooke (Aug 6, 2009)

love this, especially the colour tones. Comp could be a little better but i've never shot macro so i don't know how hard it is to comp them. : ]


----------



## ocular (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice flower.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 6, 2009)

cute bee


----------

